# 10 gallon dirt



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got another 10 gallon tank that I am going to make a dirt tank. It is going to be a lot of mosses, ferns, and maybe a stem plant or 2. I also would like some crypts in there. Probably DIY yeast CO2. Going to use MGOPM capped with black sand. The lighting will be 2 10watt 6500K mini CFL bulbs in a dual hood. Not sure on the filter yet, but something in tank for sure.

The tank.









The dirt. Spent 2 hours the other day sifting it really well.









Going to be getting some moss and DW this week. Will update when that all arrives. Still need to get the sand and lighting, but that is going to happen on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

I love the feeling of setting up a new tank. unfortunately I have no room for another/bigger one. so I will have to live the feeling through your journal! hope it goes well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

singolz said:


> I love the feeling of setting up a new tank. unfortunately I have no room for another/bigger one. so I will have to live the feeling through your journal! hope it goes well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. I know that feeling. After this one, I can't set up any more till the basement gets cleaned and fixed, and the nursery gets done.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I know that feeling. After this one, I can't set up any more till the basement gets cleaned and fixed, and the nursery gets done.


I'm sure you could manage to find a way to get another one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

singolz said:


> I'm sure you could manage to find a way to get another one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When the basement gets done, there will be 3 more. And at least one in the nursery. Then we won't have to buy a mobile for the baby. She can watch the fish.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> When the basement gets done, there will be 3 more. And at least one in the nursery. Then we won't have to buy a mobile for the baby. She can watch the fish.


sounds like the baby is going to be pretty spoiled  the LFS is raffling off a 55 gal with stand, hood, everything. 5 bucks a ticket. I believe it's a Penn plax tank? not sure about the spellin and name. pretty cool looking tank though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

singolz said:


> sounds like the baby is going to be pretty spoiled  the LFS is raffling off a 55 gal with stand, hood, everything. 5 bucks a ticket. I believe it's a Penn plax tank? not sure about the spellin and name. pretty cool looking tank though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Lol. She will be. I am getting a 29 gallon tank this weekend, and I think I am going to do a reef tank with it. Never used the Penn Plax tanks. They have some other good stuff though.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

their new line of tanks are pretty nice. the hood on top is pretty nice looking to match the tank but it's T5NO. keep us posted with the 30 gal. I miss the 30 I used to have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

singolz said:


> their new line of tanks are pretty nice. the hood on top is pretty nice looking to match the tank but it's T5NO. keep us posted with the 30 gal. I miss the 30 I used to have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried looking it up but I can't find anything on it. But I will look again at some point. The T5NO light should be fine for a planted tank. I will definitely keep everyone on the 30 gal. I should be getting it tomorrow, but won't be able to set it up till the spring.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I tried looking it up but I can't find anything on it. But I will look again at some point. The T5NO light should be fine for a planted tank. I will definitely keep everyone on the 30 gal. I should be getting it tomorrow, but won't be able to set it up till the spring.


wow that's a long time to have to wait! that'd be torture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

singolz said:


> wow that's a long time to have to wait! that'd be torture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. You can say that again.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got some goodies today. This tank now has lights. 2 10watt mini CFL bulbs in a dual incandescent hood.










Also got a 50lb. bag of sand for $2.50. Going to use that to cap this tank, and many future ones. That will happen tomorrow. Expecting a plant package tomorrow, and one will moss and DW next week. Good times.


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 18, 2011)

I absolutely hate waiting for fish tank things in the mail! You always get 1 thing at a time, but you need them all to actually start the tank!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Krystal907 said:


> I absolutely hate waiting for fish tank things in the mail! You always get 1 thing at a time, but you need them all to actually start the tank!


Lol. That is so true. Luckily all the stuff I am getting can go in the tank after it is flooded.

Water is in the tank. Powerhead is running with a piece of foam on the intake to act as a filter. I think this may be a bit too strong though. But I definitely have plans for a spray bar. Got to check out some PVC when I get the money. Going to get the plants Bob sent me in this tank and see if that will break up the flow a little bit.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Slowed the flow from the powerhead by shoving a piece of foam in the outlet. I think it is running at about half now. Still want to do a spray bar, but will need a different powerhead first. Got all the plants I got from Bob in the tank. Bacopa monieri, Rotala macrandra, Rotala rotundifolia, and some Water Sprite. Planted all the best stems of each. Going to let them adjust a little bit. Got more stuff coming next week, probably Tuesday. Got some driftwood, two types of Rose moss, and some Java Fern Trident coming then. Tank needs to clear up a little bit, and I will do a water change later to clean up the sand and get rid of some of the floating stuff. But here are some pics.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dumped a bunch of plants in here for the time being. Need to do a WC on this one tomorrow, and plant the plants. Probably getting a package for it on Weds.

FTS










Left side










Middle










Right side










Don't think the R. macrandra is going to make it. Two pieces have already broken off, and the leaves look bad. But, we will see.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

good stuff man. keep em coming. I've been neglecting updates myself. hopefully the plant will pull through for ya!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

singolz said:


> good stuff man. keep em coming. I've been neglecting updates myself. hopefully the plant will pull through for ya!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. It is gone and dead. I have to pull it out today. Oh well. I am sure I will come across more at some point.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well. Package for this tank is going to ship today, so I should have it tomorrow, maybe Saturday at the latest. Planted some plant for the time being until I figure out what to do with them. Still floating the Cabomba but I put it in a bin to float. If anyone want the cabomba, shoot me a PM. There are quite a few stems of it And all healthy too. Took out what was left of the Rotalas, and added some sand to places. I really need to get a different powerhead for this tank. This one is way too strong. I am thinking of just getting an internal filter and running some carbon for a while to combat the tannins. Did a 50% water change too.

FTS









That is all for now.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

great pics, nice and rich green growth.

I've been trying to view them on my phone while I was out of town, but they would load for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

singolz said:


> great pics, nice and rich green growth.
> 
> I've been trying to view them on my phone while I was out of town, but they would load for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I should have some more later today.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Added some Bacopa that 150 sent me and I am not sure I like the scape at this point. Think I am going to change it this week also. We will see. The plants are all doing really well though. Lots of growth on the Myrio and Poly that Chad sent me. Also the bacopa that orchidman sent me is doing really well. All the mosses show no signs of dying but not really any new growth on them either. Going to add some CO2 to this tank really soon. Still have not gotten a new filter for it either. Need to do that too.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

tank looks good. what's the plant on the farthest left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

singolz said:


> tank looks good. what's the plant on the farthest left
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one in front is Myrio mattagrossens, and behind that is Bacopa monnerii? Not sure on the Bacopa, but I know the front one is the Myrio. I have a bunch of that in the 20 gallon high too.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

*11-30-11*


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got 6 habrosus corys in today.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Did a rescape on this one. Moved the P. sp. Kwagoeanum to the back right corner, removed a rock with some random pieces of Java Moss on it, and took the piece of wood out that had the 3 types of java fern on it. I also added some C. wendtii 'Tropica' to the tank as well. As for the cories, I am down to 4 and have no idea why. After the holidays I am going to get a couple more along with some shrimp for the tank.

FTS









Left side.









Middle.









Right side.









Corys.


































Tiawan moss? and mini pellia.









C. wendtii 'Tropica'


----------



## damiangnr86 (Jul 22, 2009)

great job!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

damiangnr86 said:


> great job!!


Thanks.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

still got some nice green lush growth. I'm jealous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

I got some maintenance done after not messing with it for a couple of weeks. Took some before and after pics as well.

Before









After

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

It has been a while since I updated this thread. Here is how the tank is today.

FTS









Left side









Right side


----------

